# Chronic acid reflux should be checked out, doctor says



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Chronic acid reflux should be checked out, doctor says*Gastroenterologist Dr. Dany Shamoun in Sioux Falls, S.D., says chronic acid reflux can lead to gastroesophageal reflux disease and Barrett's esophagus, a risk factor for esophageal cancer. He advises patients not to ignore chronic acid reflux as just simple ongoing indigestion. Full article here: http://www.ksfy.com/news/health/92319239.html


----------

